# Decent macro lens needed



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have been reading these threads lately and the birth of our second child prompted me to finally bite the bullet and purchase a digital camera. After much reading in this forum I decided on a Nikon D50 since that is what fit my budget. I know, you pros will say I should have gone with the D70s but this is my first digital camera and it is gonna take me a while to get things figured out. I didn't see the need for the expense of the D70s since I am learning 

I purchased a 28-80mm f 1:3.5-5.6 lens and a 70-300mm F/1:4-5.6 zoom lens with the camera along with a couple of UV filters (more for scratch/smudge protection from my 2 y/o then UV). 

What should I be looking for as far as a macro lens is concerned? I can't seem to get very good up close pics of plants or shrimp with the 28-80mm lens. Is it something I am not doing correctly or is it the lens? I went over budget a bit with the cam and lenses so cost is a concern. I don't need a "professional quality" lens or it's price since this is my first digital camera. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted in this forum. It made my camera decision pretty easy!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I have been reading these threads lately and the birth of our second child prompted me to finally bite the bullet and purchase a digital camera. After much reading in this forum I decided on a Nikon D50 since that is what fit my budget. I know, you pros will say I should have gone with the D70s but this is my first digital camera and it is gonna take me a while to get things figured out. I didn't see the need for the expense of the D70s since I am learning


Matt,

D50 is a great camera without a doubt.

Personally, If I was into aquatic photography and photography in general I wouldn't buy D50 and would get D70 - notice no S at the end. D70 vs. D70s is not much of a difference in specs but I won't go into details here. With D50 you are losing Commander Mode which is SOOOOO important and convenient in aquatic photography. But since you got D50, we can't do anything about it now 


> I purchased a 28-80mm f 1:3.5-5.6 lens and a 70-300mm F/1:4-5.6 zoom lens with the camera along with a couple of UV filters (more for scratch/smudge protection from my 2 y/o then UV).


Decent lenses. You probably won't be able to produce good close ups and definitely not sharp macro photography. For that you need true macro 1:1 capabilities. Nikon has the following available:

- 60mm f/2.8D AF Micro-Nikkor http://nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1987

- 105mm f/2.8D AF Micro-Nikkor
http://nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1988

- 200mm f/4D ED-IF AF Micro-Nikkor
http://nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1989

It all depends how much money you have and what type of OTHER photography you are interested in. Happy medium is 105mm and lens that I personally enjoy a lot. 60mm is great as well for "small room" situations where you can NOT step back to get entire object in frame. On the other hand you will have a hard time doing macro photography of insects. With 200mm you really need a bigger room to get entire person in frame but that lens is perfect for bug / insect photography.

Remember .... You are spending money on great camera, don't buy cheap / alternative lenses. Its the same like buying sports car and putting used tires. If you can afford one just yet, save your pennies and buy good piece of equipment in few months or a year. No rush !!


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

My vote is for the 105mm Micro Nikkor as well, using it on the D200 with continuous focus mode - it absolutely rocks. I'll be updating my website with some shots this week but if anything its a little too tele - I can barely get my angelfish in frame because of the room its in. We were also looking for something to backpack with, any longer focal length is too big but the 19" 1-to-1 is awesome, that reachs way into the back of the tank.

Jeff


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

If money is an issue you can go with something like the 
Sigma EX 105MM macro. or the Tamron 90MM Macro.
for about ~350.00 compared to the ~600.00 for the Nikkor 
From the little reading I have done on the Nikon Forums 
these lenses get good reviewes form most folks.
Go here and do a bit of research for yourself and see what 
folks say about it.
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1034

I got the Sigma 105MM for my KM Maxum 5D and it works great.
If I had the money I would have gotten an original KM 100MM macro
but the $250.00 difference was just to much for my wallet.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I figured since I was starting out I would go with the less expensive D50 and get a couple of good lenses when the time comes. I'm not into any form of photography yet and am graduating from a P&S film camera that is about 10 years old. With the tanks, woodworking and a 3 y/o and a newborn, I don't figure I have a whole lot of free time to spend on a new hobby. My only experience with digital was my camcorder's ability to take a picture.

So far I am blown away by the quality of pictures I have been taking! It's hard to believe another camera can be better but with my level of experience with cameras, that should be understandable 

The D50 will probably be used in auto mode 90-95% of the time and for that type of use a D70 just wasn't worth the expense. I wanted more than a P&S would give me and lead me to the "beginner" SLR's. I did manage to get a few pics of some Apistos courting and that is something I don't think I could have done with a P&S. Nice to be able to freeze their motion, get good depth in the tank, and still get a good pic with the available lighting. I just need a lot more practice 

From the info and reviews I have read on the 105mm f/2.8D AF Micro-Nikkor, it looks like I should have just purchased this lens and a filter and waited on the other two  

Thanks to everyone for the info so far. You have given me some great resources to look into and it is greatly appreciated! Feel free to pass me some more advice or links as I'm sure I will be needing it!


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Another option is to return the 28-80 lens if you could and get the 28-105 lens. The 28-105 lens have a macro feature that you can use. Although it's not a true macro, but the quality is still excellent.

Check the forums on http://www.nikonians.org/ for resources.


----------

